
Die Partei: satirical German party gains ground on social media (2017) - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/sep/21/die-partei-satirical-german-party-facebook-afd-angela-merkel-cdu
======
smacktoward
_> "[S]ocial networks still play a comparatively small role in political
communication in Germany, even during the election campaign," said Paul-Jasper
Dittrich, a researcher at the Jacques Delors Institute in Berlin._

Dear Germany: please, _please_ tell us how you accomplished this.

Sincerely,

America

